# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy phay CNC >  CNC 6080 MDF,chưa hẹn ngày hoàn thành!

## linhdt1121

e ấp ủ khá lâu rồi,nhưng do kiến thức hạn hẹp nên h mới có thể bắt đầu.
mục đích:trước tiên là thỏa mãn DIY,sau dùng để cắt vật liêu mềm chủ yếu khắc mica
cấu hình:
trục x: 600
trượt vuông IKO,vitme kuroda 1610 (cái này sáng mai mới lấy)
trục Y: 800
trượt vuông 20,em thấy nó ghi made in korea mà chả bit hiệu gì,vitme 2010 cũng ko biết hiệu gì luôn
trục Z : 100
trượt tròn fi 16,vit,e THK 1010

khung máy toàn bộ bằng MDF 15mm ghép đôi.
hiện tại đây là toàn bộ những gì em có,mà e chỉ tranh thủ làm tí buổi tối đc nên chưa hẹn ngày cắt băng.
em sẽ post quá trình làm,các bác ném nhiều đá chút nhé

----------

hunter_dt

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

máy này gặp nước có bị nhũn ra không bác

----------


## linhdt1121

> máy này gặp nước có bị nhũn ra không bác


mình để chỗ ko có nước,hehehe
lần đầu làm tạm thế thôi,học phí hạn hẹp.
tiền cho cái khung máy có bao nhiêu đâu,sau cảm thấy tự tin thì dỡ ra nhóm bếp còn linh kiện để làm em khung kim loại mà.

p/s: xem giúp mình bộ xy mini của quảng,con trượt có lắp vừa trục X của mình ko,nó là LWH 15 nhé.
hàng về nhớ alo nhé

----------


## ahdvip

sao không xài MDF chống ẩm, thấy dùng tốt hơn loại thường nhiều lắm.

----------


## biết tuốt

nồm cũng xác định nhá , có cả nấm ăn là chắc  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gamo

Oài, con cnc đầu của em cũng là mdf, chạy ổn phết. Mdf chỉ có cái tội là sau một thời gian thì lỗ bắt ốc vít bị nông rộng, lỏng lẻo hết

----------


## linhdt1121

> nồm cũng xác định nhá , có cả nấm ăn là chắc


em xác định vòng đời em nó đến tháng 10 thôi bác ah,từ h đến lúc đó trời HN chỉ nó chẩy mỡ thôi chứ ko chẩy nc đc.
em chọn MDF là vì lần đầu làm,nó dễ gia công với lại phù hợp với nhu cầu cũng như điều kiện em có.
h mà làm khung nhôm hay sắt thì nó quá với khả năng của em bao gồm cả túi tiền,kỹ thuật,kiến thức,thời gian và dụng cụ

em đang băn khoăn khoản gối đỡ với driver,ko biết mạch DIY TB6560 có đủ kéo em này ko mấy bác,nếu mua driver nó đội kinh phí lên cao.

----------


## Gamo

Dư sức qua cầu. Con này của bác nhỏ mà.

----------

linhdt1121

----------


## linhdt1121

> sao không xài MDF chống ẩm, thấy dùng tốt hơn loại thường nhiều lắm.


HN em tìm lát bàn phím ko thấy đâu bán,gọi điện toàn hỏi lấy mấy chục tấm.hic

----------


## ahdvip

> HN em tìm lát bàn phím ko thấy đâu bán,gọi điện toàn hỏi lấy mấy chục tấm.hic


Kì vậy, trong này em thấy bán đầy, giá cũng không mắc hơn là nhiu. Xài thấy ok hơn nhiều tại em thử với nước rồi.

----------


## biết tuốt

> em xác định vòng đời em nó đến tháng 10 thôi bác ah,từ h đến lúc đó trời HN chỉ nó chẩy mỡ thôi chứ ko chẩy nc đc.
> em chọn MDF là vì lần đầu làm,nó dễ gia công với lại phù hợp với nhu cầu cũng như điều kiện em có.
> h mà làm khung nhôm hay sắt thì nó quá với khả năng của em bao gồm cả túi tiền,kỹ thuật,kiến thức,thời gian và dụng cụ
> 
> em đang băn khoăn khoản gối đỡ với driver,ko biết mạch DIY TB6560 có đủ kéo em này ko mấy bác,nếu mua driver nó đội kinh phí lên cao.


yên tâm đê , mạch TB6560 DIY kéo tốt , tớ diy con máy của tớ toàn bằng sắt mà dùng TB6560 trục x kéo nhanh là khác , tốc độ tối đa 4,5 m/phút (thông số trên mach3) 
xem thớt này 
http://cncprovn.com/@rum/threads/907...B6560-tren-may

----------

linhdt1121

----------


## Tien Manh

> em xác định vòng đời em nó đến tháng 10 thôi bác ah,từ h đến lúc đó trời HN chỉ nó chẩy mỡ thôi chứ ko chẩy nc đc.
> em chọn MDF là vì lần đầu làm,nó dễ gia công với lại phù hợp với nhu cầu cũng như điều kiện em có.
> h mà làm khung nhôm hay sắt thì nó quá với khả năng của em bao gồm cả túi tiền,kỹ thuật,kiến thức,thời gian và dụng cụ
> 
> em đang băn khoăn khoản gối đỡ với driver,ko biết mạch DIY TB6560 có đủ kéo em này ko mấy bác,nếu mua driver nó đội kinh phí lên cao.


TB chạy tốt bác ơi. Nhưng em khuyên bác nên đi mua. Khoảng 250k 1 bộ. Chứ con TB đã 70k rồi. Linh kiện nữa là hơn 100k. Mạch bác không làm đc thì xác định khóc. Hơ hơ. Em còn 2 cái mạch của bên cuteminds. Bác lấy thì em biếu.

Còn MDF nếu bác thực sự muốn mua thì ở chỗ em họ bán đầy. 370k 1 tấm 1m2 2m4. Nhưng em ở Bắc Ninh cơ.
Nếu bác có bản vẽ thì về đây mua rồi mang đi cắt CNC ở bên quảng cáo luôn. Trên diễn đàn cũng có 1 anh ở Bắc Ninh gần chỗ em làm quảng cáo. Nhưng chắc chi phí cũng khá khá đấy ^^. Nhưng em thấy vẫn đỡ hơn làm rồi đập đi  :Big Grin:

----------

linhdt1121

----------


## linhdt1121

> TB chạy tốt bác ơi. Nhưng em khuyên bác nên đi mua. Khoảng 250k 1 bộ. Chứ con TB đã 70k rồi. Linh kiện nữa là hơn 100k. Mạch bác không làm đc thì xác định khóc. Hơ hơ. Em còn 2 cái mạch của bên cuteminds. Bác lấy thì em biếu.
> 
> Còn MDF nếu bác thực sự muốn mua thì ở chỗ em họ bán đầy. 370k 1 tấm 1m2 2m4. Nhưng em ở Bắc Ninh cơ.
> Nếu bác có bản vẽ thì về đây mua rồi mang đi cắt CNC ở bên quảng cáo luôn. Trên diễn đàn cũng có 1 anh ở Bắc Ninh gần chỗ em làm quảng cáo. Nhưng chắc chi phí cũng khá khá đấy ^^. Nhưng em thấy vẫn đỡ hơn làm rồi đập đi


cảm ơn bác nhé,bác cho em xin cái số cầm tay để liên lạc.
em cắt MDF rồi,thực sự thì em tìm mãi HDF mà ko có,đợi lên xong em này mà ok em sẽ thay HDF,cứ lên thử xem có phát sinh gì ko đã rồi quả sau ta cải tiến,em cứ tiến từ từ thôi,hehe
sáng nay mới đc bác Solero mang từ Thái Nguyên xuống cho 1 em kuroda 1520 cực đẹp,em đang tính hôm nay nghỉ làm sang bé Trang lấy cái đồng hồ so về tối lên khung luôn,đang máu quá bác ah



> yên tâm đê , mạch TB6560 DIY kéo tốt , tớ diy con máy của tớ toàn bằng sắt mà dùng TB6560 trục x kéo nhanh là khác , tốc độ tối đa 4,5 m/phút (thông số trên mach3) 
> xem thớt này 
> http://cncprovn.com/@rum/threads/907...B6560-tren-may
> 
> Read more: http://cncprovn.com/@rum/threads/101...#ixzz32PTDLrQ9


em tìm mãi mà ko thấy cái layout hay schema của bác đâu cả,bác cho ngó qua với

----------


## Tien Manh

> yên tâm đê , mạch TB6560 DIY kéo tốt , tớ diy con máy của tớ toàn bằng sắt mà dùng TB6560 trục x kéo nhanh là khác , tốc độ tối đa 4,5 m/phút (thông số trên mach3) 
> xem thớt này 
> http://cncprovn.com/@rum/threads/907...B6560-tren-may


Tốc nhanh hay không em nghĩ là do Motor chứ không phải do mạch.

----------


## biết tuốt

> Tốc nhanh hay không em nghĩ là do Motor chứ không phải do mạch.


bạn nhầm rồi , phải phối hợp ăn ý  " vừa khít khìn kịt như cậu với mợ "   :Big Grin:    thì mới có hiệu xuất cao  , cùng mạch TB6560 nhưng bạn dùng step size 57 nó khác size 68 nó khác nhé , trong clip trên mình dùng size 57 ,  có mấy bác lắp vào size 68 nóng mạch mà chạy chậm 
@ mấy bác lười nhác  :Big Grin:   bác muốn DIY được thành công rực mỡ thì phải hiểu được ngọn ngành con TB6560 , chứ cứ copy rồi đi đặt mạch và  lĩnh hậu quả nhé  :Big Grin:  nếu ngại DIY thì mua (em không bán nhé không lại hiểu nhầm  ) cho nhanh , ngoài ha nội em thấy có 270k 1 mạch à , em chưa dùng thử  :Big Grin:

----------

linhdt1121

----------


## linhdt1121

thế e mới bảo tham khảo cái mạch nguyên lý của bác,chứ ở cái thớt kia bác chụp mỗi cái mạch thì em có hiều gì đâu,

----------


## linhdt1121

em tranh thủ lúc đi làm về mới làm đc ntn,mai đi làm về sớm em lại tiếp tục

----------

CKD, kametoco

----------


## Nam CNC

À thì ra bác là tác giả máy gỗ MDF này , nếu cần động cơ bước của em thì liên lạc mật thư với em , em có chính sách ưu đãi anh em ham hố , thích tinh thần DIY.

----------

linhdt1121

----------


## linhdt1121

đã mật thư cho bác,mục tiêu của em là CNC liên hợp quốc,thêm nữa là từ bé tới h chưa đc dùng đồ Mẽo bao h nên em ham hố.

----------


## Tien Manh

> bạn nhầm rồi , phải phối hợp ăn ý  " vừa khít khìn kịt như cậu với mợ "     thì mới có hiệu xuất cao  , cùng mạch TB6560 nhưng bạn dùng step size 57 nó khác size 68 nó khác nhé , trong clip trên mình dùng size 57 ,  có mấy bác lắp vào size 68 nóng mạch mà chạy chậm 
> @ mấy bác lười nhác   bác muốn DIY được thành công rực mỡ thì phải hiểu được ngọn ngành con TB6560 , chứ cứ copy rồi đi đặt mạch và  lĩnh hậu quả nhé  nếu ngại DIY thì mua (em không bán nhé không lại hiểu nhầm  ) cho nhanh , ngoài ha nội em thấy có 270k 1 mạch à , em chưa dùng thử


Em đưa cho bác 3 con size 57. Tầm 2,5 - 3A. Con này moment cực khỏe. Bác cho nó chạy đc quá 300 rpm em vái làm sư phụ. Mấy con cỏ 1,5A cho tốc tăng từ từ vẫn đc 2000 rpm là bình thường. 

Chả biết size 68 của bác thế nào. Thằng ku em mình nó chạy thử size 86 vẫn mát lạnh. Chạy cả tối luôn. Vexta 4,2A. Bác có hiểu đc ngọn ngành của con TB cũng thế thôi. Ở VN chả mua đc đồ nhật xịn đâu. Trừ khi bác ship từ mouser. 

Em thấy bác nói cứ như bố đời vậy. Đi bảo người khác lười nhác :v. Tham gia diễn đàn với tinh thần chia sẻ tham khảo là chính. Không biết thì hỏi. Người ta xin bác bác không cho thì thôi. Đi nói này nói nọ. Ra vẻ bác học. Không biết mạch của bác đã hơn được thằng tây với mấy cái mạch trên mạng chưa mà lớn tiếng gớm.

2 cao thủ về mạch trên diễn đàn là anh nhatson và anh phucnd làm bao lâu tốn bao nhiêu mồ hơi nước mắt rồi mà sản phẩm mới hòm hòm tý. Thấy bác mới vẽ đc cái mạch mà chạy la làng khắp nơi. BỚT TINH VI ĐI NHÉ! NHẤT LÀ TRONG THỚT CỦA NGƯỜI KHÁC NỮA

----------


## CKD

@Tien Manh
Em cũng bó tay với bác. Làm gì có con TB nào chạy được 4.2A?
Còn nếu gọi là chạy cho có thì.. chỉnh <1.5A hoặc hơn cũng không thể bảo là không nóng.. mà có thể nói nói ấm ấm cho nhẹ nhàng. Còn mát lạnh chắc ngồi máy lạnh.

Nếu bác tặng em 3 con step đó.. nếu nó chưa hỏng và thuộc dòng Vexta hoặc StepSyn. Em dám cá với bác em lái với TB6560 ngoài Nhật Tảo vẫn hơn 300rpm và hơn nhiều ấy chứ.
Nếu không được em trả lại bác 3 cái motor & tặng lại bác 3 cái driver dùng TB6560 để dành chạy chơi cho biết. Em nói vậy là chỉ muốn bác tặng em 3 con step thôi. Chứ không muốn được VÁI làm sư phụ chi ráo.

Em cũng không biết bác là cao thủ phương nào.. vì thử motor như bác nói.. là em bác làm. Còn thông qua các bài viết của bác trên này thì bác thử nghiệm với TB vẫn chưa thành công mĩ mãn, chưa nói là có khói rồi. Vậy mà chưa chi đã chì chiết người khác không tiết lời.

Nếu không hài lòng thì người sưa có câu "lựa lời mà nói cho vừa lòng nhau", bác nói nhẹ nhàng không ai bảo bác là không hiểu chuyện đâu.

----------


## Gamo

> Em đưa cho bác 3 con size 57. Tầm 2,5 - 3A. Con này moment cực khỏe. Bác cho nó chạy đc quá 300 rpm em vái làm sư phụ. Mấy con cỏ 1,5A cho tốc tăng từ từ vẫn đc 2000 rpm là bình thường. 
> 
> Chả biết size 68 của bác thế nào. Thằng ku em mình nó chạy thử size 86 vẫn mát lạnh. Chạy cả tối luôn. Vexta 4,2A. Bác có hiểu đc ngọn ngành của con TB cũng thế thôi. Ở VN chả mua đc đồ nhật xịn đâu. Trừ khi bác ship từ mouser. 
> 
> Em thấy bác nói cứ như bố đời vậy. Đi bảo người khác lười nhác :v. Tham gia diễn đàn với tinh thần chia sẻ tham khảo là chính. Không biết thì hỏi. Người ta xin bác bác không cho thì thôi. Đi nói này nói nọ. Ra vẻ bác học. Không biết mạch của bác đã hơn được thằng tây với mấy cái mạch trên mạng chưa mà lớn tiếng gớm.
> 
> 2 cao thủ về mạch trên diễn đàn là anh nhatson và anh phucnd làm bao lâu tốn bao nhiêu mồ hơi nước mắt rồi mà sản phẩm mới hòm hòm tý. Thấy bác mới vẽ đc cái mạch mà chạy la làng khắp nơi. BỚT TINH VI ĐI NHÉ! NHẤT LÀ TRONG THỚT CỦA NGƯỜI KHÁC NỮA


Xin lỗi tôi đọc bài bác CKD xong mới thấy bài bác Mạnh viết, thì cũng hơi "ngứa mắt". Theo các bài bác post là ai cũng hiểu bác chỉ là tay ngang trong món này: "Tốc nhanh hay không em nghĩ là do Motor chứ không phải do mạch", mạch cùi đố mà bác chạy stepper nhanh được kể cả motor bác xịn cỡ nào. Ngoài ra bác có bao giờ đọc datasheet của con TB bao giờ chưa mà bác khoe là bác chạy con TB 4.2A?

Thật ra đúng như bác nói là tham gia diễn đàn với tinh thần chia sẻ tham khảo là chính, không biết thì hỏi. Điều khiển con TB6560 thì cũng ko có gì là ghê gớm. Nhưng ý bác "Biết tuốt" thì tôi nghĩ là bác ấy cũng đùa thôi, bác không nên dùng những từ nặng nề để nói bác ấy như vậy.

----------


## biết tuốt

ây da ây da
@ các bác , em lấy nick là biết tuốt không phải em khoe khoang cái gì em cũng biết ,mà em muốn châm chọc mấy bác chả biết gì mà cứ bô bô ..như em chẳng hạn  :Wink:  
@ bác Tiến Mạnh , thứ nhất con step em thử chạy đó là con vexta dòng 3 A thưa bác, em chả đế ý  nó tăng tốc và vận tốc nó bao vòng /phút , em cũng chưa cắm đồng hồ đo xem nó tiêu thụ bao nhiêu A
em lắp ngay vào máy cnc , trục x của em, em cho nó khắc và chạy được với tốc độ tối đa 4,5m/ phút nếu chạy thẳng ạ , 
em không đưa schematic của em lên vì nó chả khác gì cái các bác khác đưa lên rồi , rất nhiều bác làm chạy ngon lành ạ , nếu em khoe khoang làm chạy được , quay quay được mà không đưa schemantic lên mà bị khép tội tinh vi thì em xin lỗi ạ  :Wink:   cáo lỗi cáo lỗi
p/s em nói mấy bác lười nhác không có ý xúc phạm ạ em đùa cho các bác ấy cay cú mà bỏ thời gian làm cho xong đi chứ cứ hở ra nhậu hoài , làm bác CKD công đức 3 em TB lâu rồi không bác nào o e gì nên em đưa lên thôi ạ
mà nữa có lẽ các bác làm cháy TB nhiều quá sao mà cả tuần nay em hỏi mấy chỗ bán ở HN hỏi còn không mà thấy bẩu không nhập nữa   :Wink:

----------


## linhdt1121

ấy,các bác cứ bình tĩnh chứ,cứ để em làm xong rùi mỗi bác gửi cho em 1 chiếc,em test xong là biết liền ah.hehehe
hôm nay e phải làm thêm h,về muộn làm đc thêm có cái này thôi.gá tạm cây vitme của bác solero lên chụp ảnh khoe hàng.

h em mới thấy đồ nhật nó vẫn hơn hàn các bác nhỉ,trục Y của e là SBC còn X là IKO,em thấy X trượt êm ru,cực nhẹ  :Smile: )

----------


## biết tuốt

> HN em tìm lát bàn phím ko thấy đâu bán,gọi điện toàn hỏi lấy mấy chục tấm.hic


giờ em mới để ý chỗ này
bác tìm trên bàn phím không thấy là phải rồi , google sao bằng xe ôm được  :Big Grin:   , em ôm  tinh tường như công an phường  :Big Grin:   bác ra chỗ đê la thành , gần cổng trường đại học mỹ thuật , có bán những tấm mdf chổng ẩm , có loại bên ngoài là nhựa , bên trong như kiểu xốp cứng ,có những tấm người ta cắt thừa đó bác , em toàn mua loại này kê làm mặt phẳng phay nhôm hoặc  khoan mạch in , ngâm nước thoải mái

----------

linhdt1121

----------


## linhdt1121

> giờ em mới để ý chỗ này
> bác tìm trên bàn phím không thấy là phải rồi , google sao bằng xe ôm được   , em ôm  tinh tường như công an phường   bác ra chỗ đê la thành , gần cổng trường đại học mỹ thuật , có bán những tấm mdf chổng ẩm , có loại bên ngoài là nhựa , bên trong như kiểu xốp cứng ,có những tấm người ta cắt thừa đó bác , em toàn mua loại này kê làm mặt phẳng phay nhôm hoặc  khoan mạch in , ngâm nước thoải mái


bác có 1 cái tội rất to là ko nói sớm em biết nhé,hehehe
tại em đi làm về muộn quá,chả đi đâu đc nên cứ google mà em làm bạn thôi.
h em đang phát sinh vân đề là trục Z,em mới hỏi mấy chỗ quảng cáo gần nhà cắt ít quá hộ ko cắt,trước em cắt cả tấm thì ok,h có bác nào giúp em đc ko.

----------


## biết tuốt

bác cần qua tôi cắt hộ cho free cho bác, có gì cứ inbox tôi , nhưng chỉ chủ nhật tôi mới rỗi

----------

linhdt1121

----------


## linhdt1121

> bác cần qua tôi cắt hộ cho free cho bác, có gì cứ inbox tôi , nhưng chỉ chủ nhật tôi mới rỗi


em cũng chỉ đc nghỉ CN,để em làm ngon lành X,Y rồi em sẽ qua bác cắt trục Z,dù sao cũng cảm ơn bác trước.

ngày mai cố gắng lắp xong vitme trục X,trong tuần có làm xong cả X với Y.đang ham hố quá.

----------


## biết tuốt

có cách này không biết bác có dùng không chứ tôi khi chưa có cnc toan dùng để gia công
bác vẽ  chi tiết trên máy rồi in ra giấy , sau đó dùng băng dính dán lên mdf , dùng đột tâm đột vào các vị trí cần khoan làm dấu rồi khoan , nhanh gọn chủ động chả phải chạy đi chạy lại

----------

Gamo, linhdt1121

----------


## linhdt1121

e cũng từng dùng cách này để khoan LED,nhưng thấy nó ko ổn lắm,hay do tay nghề e chưa quen.

----------


## biết tuốt

đột tâm chuẩn thì khoan chuẩn thôi, thường thì khoan rộng ra 1 tí , VD bắt ốc phi 4 thì dùng mũi 4,5 , để lúc bắt ốc còn chỉnh , cái mũi đột tâm phải mài chuẩn , tôi toàn lấy mũi phay gẫy mài vừa cứng vừa tiện, bác làm với mdf thì dễ thôi có gì đâu

----------


## linhdt1121

hôm nay em làm đc có thế này,phải chờ keo khô mới làm tip đc.
em đang thấy ngu phí đầu tiên rùi các bác ah,em quên ko tính toán lỗ bắt động cơ trục X với lại ổ đỡ bi,h nó lệnh nhau,huhu



ngoài lề chút,em biết 2 rãnh hồi bi thì người ta gọi là double,ntn thì gọi là gì hả các bác.
chính hiệu japan nhé

----------


## jimmyli

1 rãnh = single 
2 rãnh = double 
3 rãnh = tripble 
4 rãnh = quad 
5 rãnh = penta 
6 rãnh = hexa đó anh à  :Big Grin:

----------


## ahdvip

> 1 rãnh = single 
> 2 rãnh = double 
> 3 rãnh = tripble 
> 4 rãnh = quad 
> 5 rãnh = penta 
> 6 rãnh = hexa đó anh à


Nút và rãnh hồi bi là 2 cái khác nhau, nhiều rãnh hồi bi ko liên quan đến việc phải nhiều nút. Nút thường mấy anh trên này hay gọi tắt cho ổ bi thôi, còn tuỳ dạng ổ bi mà có nhiều hoặc ít rãnh hồi bi.
Cái như trên hình kia thì chỉ gọi là 1 nút 3 rãnh hồi bi thôi.

----------


## linhdt1121

quả vitme to quá các bác nhỉ,đường kính 300,ko hiểu nó dùng làm gì nhỉ
ah quên,cái ảnh là của thằng bạn em,ko phải của em lên cũng ko biết nó dùng làm gì

----------


## nhatson

> hôm nay em làm đc có thế này,phải chờ keo khô mới làm tip đc.
> em đang thấy ngu phí đầu tiên rùi các bác ah,em quên ko tính toán lỗ bắt động cơ trục X với lại ổ đỡ bi,h nó lệnh nhau,huhu
> 
> 
> 
> ngoài lề chút,em biết 2 rãnh hồi bi thì người ta gọi là double,ntn thì gọi là gì hả các bác.
> chính hiệu japan nhé


doub nut thì như hình này ah
tăng chịu lực dọc trục + khử rơ + preload tốt hơn
lâu dài có thể hiệu chỉnh khử rơ + preload

----------


## linhdt1121

phân cơ khí em làm gần xong,h chuyển qua điện,hì hục từ tối đến h mà e nó chưa chịu chạy,e cắm điện thì động cơ chỉ kêu iiiii và thỉnh thoảng giật cục,e ko biết phải làm sao nữa.
BOB của em la USB và đã chạy rồi,bác manhts tặng e.
còn driver thì theo của đồng chí hunter.
các bác phán giúp em xem nó làm sao vậy.

----------


## hunter_dt

> phân cơ khí em làm gần xong,h chuyển qua điện,hì hục từ tối đến h mà e nó chưa chịu chạy,e cắm điện thì động cơ chỉ kêu iiiii và thỉnh thoảng giật cục,e ko biết phải làm sao nữa.
> BOB của em la USB và đã chạy rồi,bác manhts tặng e.
> còn driver thì theo của đồng chí hunter.
> các bác phán giúp em xem nó làm sao vậy.


Bác post thế này thì tây hiểu. Mà đã nhắc bác rồi cứ ko nghe em, 2 dây cùng pha thì nối 2 chân trong, 2 dây pha còn lại nối 2 chân ngoài, không phải 1 pha 1 cọc  :Big Grin:

----------


## CKD

Nhìn hình của bác linhdt1121 thì chỉ biết mỗi cái BOB là theo schematic của PlanetCNC mấy cái còn lại đấu dây nhợ tùm lum, cũng không biết sơ đồ nguyên lý đấu nối giữa các thành phần thế nào nên không phán được. Vậy bác linhdt1121 kiểm tra từ từ nhé.
1. Theo bác thì BOB chắc chắn chạy. Mình cũng hy vọng thế.
2. Driver thì test lần đầu? Vậy câu hỏi đầu tiên là nó có hold (khóa cứng) motor khi cấp điện không? Khi thay đổi trạng thái chân Step thì motor có phản ứng không? Với full step thì motor phải phản ứng.. vì bước lớn, thấy được.
3. Test cụ thể riêng BOB & driver thì mới xác định được lỗi của thằng nào.

----------

linhdt1121

----------


## linhdt1121

e test riêng driver,cắm điện thì step kêu iiii và chết cứng,ko quay đc.
test với drive thì nó vẫn kêu và chạy giật cục
2 con trờ loàng nhoằng trên mạch,1 là chân reset e đấu lên 5V,1 là enable cũng lên 5v.
tại tối qua oải quá e chưa đo kiểm kỹ,tối nay về e thử lại lần lượt,có gì e update.
@ đạt: a đấu kiểu gì nó cũng thế,có khi tôi về làm cái mạch reset cẩn thận lại vậy.

----------


## biết tuốt

bác làm mạch sơ sài quá , lấy bút lông viết ký hiệu các chân lên mạch cho đỡ nhầm , nhầm là bùm 1 cái toi con TB ,

----------


## mig21

bác linhdt1121 nhận hàng của a Nam có đồ test, còn e nhận xong vẫn vứt đó chưa biết khi nào mới test dc  :Frown:

----------


## linhdt1121

> bác linhdt1121 nhận hàng của a Nam có đồ test, còn e nhận xong vẫn vứt đó chưa biết khi nào mới test dc


ham hố nó khổ thế đấy nhỉ,tớ có đồ test dự là mất 1 em TB rồi,tối về test tiếp ko biết có thêm em nào ra đi nữa ko  :Smile:

----------


## linhdt1121

> Nhìn hình của bác linhdt1121 thì chỉ biết mỗi cái BOB là theo schematic của PlanetCNC mấy cái còn lại đấu dây nhợ tùm lum, cũng không biết sơ đồ nguyên lý đấu nối giữa các thành phần thế nào nên không phán được. Vậy bác linhdt1121 kiểm tra từ từ nhé.
> 1. Theo bác thì BOB chắc chắn chạy. Mình cũng hy vọng thế.
> 2. Driver thì test lần đầu? Vậy câu hỏi đầu tiên là nó có hold (khóa cứng) motor khi cấp điện không? Khi thay đổi trạng thái chân Step thì motor có phản ứng không? Với full step thì motor phải phản ứng.. vì bước lớn, thấy được.
> 3. Test cụ thể riêng BOB & driver thì mới xác định được lỗi của thằng nào.


em đã test từng phần như bác nói,kết quả là 
BOB e thử chên DIR thì ok,trên phần mền trục X quay thuận thì LED sáng,ngược thì tắt
chân clk thì đèn sáng mờ khi trục X chuyển động
em làm theo cái này.
http://www.planet-cnc.com/diy/CNCusb...ler_Silviu.pdf
-driver em đã kiểm tra lại và ko thấy chỗ nào lỗi,e làm theo cái này
http://cncprovn.com/@rum/threads/481...0-by-Hunter_Dt

trở đầu vào e dùng laọi 1 ôm,chân reset và enable em nối qua trở 10k lên 5V.
e test với động cơ mua của a Nam thì động cơ nó giật giật,e cắm cái động cơ nhỏ của máy in A4 vào thì con TB nóng quá,động cơ cũng nóng.các bác giúp e vụ này với

----------


## hunter_dt

> bác linhdt1121 nhận hàng của a Nam có đồ test, còn e nhận xong vẫn vứt đó chưa biết khi nào mới test dc


Thôi thôi bác dừng hình hôm nào e qua e sửa cho, mạch e thiết kế đã chạy ngon lành chứ có phải làm mò đâu mà bác cứ làm mò mẫm vậy  :Frown:

----------


## linhdt1121

> Thôi thôi bác dừng hình hôm nào e qua e sửa cho, mạch e thiết kế đã chạy ngon lành chứ có phải làm mò đâu mà bác cứ làm mò mẫm vậy


thôi,cứ đốt hết lũ TB ở nhà rùi tính tip,hehe

----------


## linhdt1121

tình hình là em nó đã chạy nhưng e thấy dòng ra hơi yếu với lại khi chạy nội suy 1 trục thì hơi giật nhưng khi chạy cả 2 trục X,Y thì lại bình thường.
h khắc phục thế nào,các bác chỉ e với

----------


## linhdt1121

mấy ngày công việc bận dộn,e chả làm đc gì,h mới lên đc hình trục Z.
hành trình khoảng 80,ray THK bản 9 tháo ra từ bàn XY mua của bác quảng.mới keng xà beng luôn.

----------

CKD

----------


## biết tuốt

gỗ MDF  để làm nấm rồi à bác :Big Grin:

----------


## linhdt1121

> gỗ MDF  để làm nấm rồi à bác


đọc kỹ chứ bác.

----------


## linhdt1121

mấy ngày nay e bận chả làm đc gì,h mới xong cái trục Z
hiện tại e còn thiếu 2 cái khơp nối 6-10 và 1 cái 6-8
đã liên hệ với bác quảng để mua 3 cái 6-8 về roa thành 10,như vậy có đc ko các bác,mà bác nào có cái nào nguyên bản 6-10 thì để lại cho e với

----------


## hunter_dt

Mai có nhà ko e qua nào a giai  :Big Grin:

----------


## linhdt1121

hic,có đc nghỉ làm đâu,CN đi.chiều CN nha,khoảng 4h.
tớ làm từ t2 đến t7,CN lại có việc đột xuất lên vẫn phải đi làm buổi sáng,làm công trình lên nó mệt thế đấy

----------


## biết tuốt

bạn doa tay sợ lệch  ,mà cũng mệt lắm , đem ra thợ tiện họ hiện cho , hoặc bạn mua lỗ to hơn 1 tí , lên đê la thành có thép ống nhỏ cắt ra đút vào ok , truc x của tớ cốt 6.3 mà khớp lỗ 14 đành làm vậy

----------

linhdt1121

----------


## linhdt1121

e cũng tính là mang đi tiện chứ ở nhà khoan tay chắc gì khoan đc cái thép đó,có khoan bàn kẹp eto thì may ra.mà đã là khối mềm thì chắc lệch chút cũng chả sao nhỉ.
để liên hệ với quảng chuyển tiền vậy.

----------


## Nam CNC

tự dùng khoan bàn thì lổ lệch hay bị nghiêng , khớp nối dùng như vậy dễ bị hỏng hay gãy, tốt nhất tìm khớp nối lổ lớn hơn rồi tiện sơmi và xẻ rãnh thì theo kiểu đó là tốt hơn

----------

linhdt1121

----------


## linhdt1121

vì e thấy nếu tìm khớp to hơn là 12 thì thường sẽ là 10-12,phải sẻ rãnh,đóng bạc cả 2 bên.
bí quá thì e mang vitme đi tiện cho nó xuống còn 8 vậy.làm đồ theo kiểu liên hợp quốc này cũng mệt thật đấy.

----------


## biết tuốt

ẹc , bác khổ quen rồi sướng k chịu được đây, làm cái áo sơmi không ngon hơn đi tiện vitme sao?

----------


## linhdt1121

các bác cho e hỏi ngu cái
e vừa đi lang thang thì thấy cái này,bị lão bán hàng chém đứt cổ với giá 200k
http://www.ebay.com/itm/MBW-1203-22-...-/281071977611
bây giờ về e ko biết đấu dây ntn,có thể in là 1-4
còn tải là 2-3 phải ko ợ
sao nó ko làm in 1 phía,out 1 phía nhỉ.

----------


## Mạnh Tường

> các bác cho e hỏi ngu cái
> e vừa đi lang thang thì thấy cái này,bị lão bán hàng chém đứt cổ với giá 200k
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/MBW-1203-22-...-/281071977611
> bây giờ về e ko biết đấu dây ntn,có thể in là 1-4
> còn tải là 2-3 phải ko ợ
> sao nó ko làm in 1 phía,out 1 phía nhỉ.


Theo như hình thì bác đấu như sau : 1-2 điện vào , 3-4 tải. Với cái Noise EMI Filter như vậy mà giá 200k thì chát thật.

----------

linhdt1121

----------


## linhdt1121

tại em thấy nó ma de in gia ban nên nhắm mắt mua,dạo này bị cuồng Nhật.

----------


## linhdt1121

các bác ơi,e gặp vấn đề nhớn.
hôm nay em nhận đc khớp nối của bác Quảng nên chiều e tranh thủ xin về sớm ráp vào trục Z,kết quả là phần cơ thì ok,hàng bác Quảng đẹp quá
đang hào hứng e lôi BOB với driver ra tes thì gặp vấn đề là động cơ chỉ chạy 1 chiều rất ngon,nhưng lúc đảo chiều ngược lại thì nó 1 giật 2 lần, làm cho trục Z càng ngày càng lệch vị trí
lúc đi xuống thì cực mượt,lúc đi lên thì cứ giật giật ko về đúng vị trí
e đã test lại bằng cách đồi chiều đấu dây  và test với động cơ riêng nên loại bỏ khả năng phần cơ có vấn đề h chỉ còn vấn đề về BOB và driver thôi,các bác giúp em gấp vụ này
quên mất,mạch em làm theo cái này ợ
http://cncprovn.com/@rum/threads/481...0-by-Hunter_Dt 
BOB
http://www.planet-cnc.com/diy/CNCusb...ler_Silviu.pdf
cái BOB này của em có key bản quyền nha.chắc loại đc nguyên nhân do phần mềm

----------


## ahdvip

lúc anh test băng vi điều khiển thấy ok không, tháo motor ra chạy thử coi có bị ko anh.

----------

linhdt1121

----------


## linhdt1121

mình đã thử với con step khác và kết quả vẫn vậy,chạy step ko thôi nha
lúc trước test cũng vậy nhưng nghĩ do phần cơ mình làm chưa chuẩn vì tạm bợ nên ko để ý,hôm nay đầy đủ phụ kiện thì mới để ý.

----------


## hunter_dt

Bác bỏ caí chân step đang dùng đi, dảo sang chân khác nhé  :Big Grin:

----------

linhdt1121

----------


## linhdt1121

chân nào,chân driver hay BOB

----------


## ahdvip

Ý anh nói lúc trước test đó là test băng vi điều khiển cũng bị à.

----------


## linhdt1121

ko,vẫn chỉ test bằng cái driver và bob này,nhưng lúc trước nghĩ do phần cơ của mình chưa chuẩn nên nó bị.
để tối về kiếm 1 con 555 thử xem thế nào.

----------


## hunter_dt

> chân nào,chân driver hay BOB


Driver có mỗi 1 chân step thì a đổi sao được , đổi trên bob ý . E đoán a dùng chân 2 là step , 3 là dir cho trục X . Bây giờ dir giữ nguyên là 3 , chuyên step sang 4 là chạy liền  :Big Grin:

----------


## linhdt1121

http://www.planet-cnc.com/diy/CNCusb...ler_Silviu.pdf
bob nó thế này,mình đang test với trục Z,dùng chân số 27 và 28
h chuyền sang trục khác ah,như vậy đâu giải quyết đc vấn đề khi lắp máy hoàn chỉnh.
vẫn ko hiểu ý lắm,nói trên cái sơ đồ cho nó trực quan.

----------


## ít nói

> các bác ơi,e gặp vấn đề nhớn.
> hôm nay em nhận đc khớp nối của bác Quảng nên chiều e tranh thủ xin về sớm ráp vào trục Z,kết quả là phần cơ thì ok,hàng bác Quảng đẹp quá
> đang hào hứng e lôi BOB với driver ra tes thì gặp vấn đề là động cơ chỉ chạy 1 chiều rất ngon,nhưng lúc đảo chiều ngược lại thì nó 1 giật 2 lần, làm cho trục Z càng ngày càng lệch vị trí
> lúc đi xuống thì cực mượt,lúc đi lên thì cứ giật giật ko về đúng vị trí
> e đã test lại bằng cách đồi chiều đấu dây  và test với động cơ riêng nên loại bỏ khả năng phần cơ có vấn đề h chỉ còn vấn đề về BOB và driver thôi,các bác giúp em gấp vụ này
> quên mất,mạch em làm theo cái này ợ
> http://cncprovn.com/@rum/threads/481...0-by-Hunter_Dt 
> BOB
> http://www.planet-cnc.com/diy/CNCusb...ler_Silviu.pdf
> cái BOB này của em có key bản quyền nha.chắc loại đc nguyên nhân do phần mềm


key chắc xin của cu manhls.

----------


## linhdt1121

> key chắc xin của cu manhls.


xin của chú mạnh thì có sao ko bác.

----------


## ít nói

> xin của chú mạnh thì có sao ko bác.


Ko sao key đó ko phải bản quyền

----------

